# Save money by shopping in-season!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Save money by shopping in-season!
By always shopping for food when it is at its peak, you can save a fortune on not only your ordinary grocery bill, but also your stockpile! Boost the nutrients in your pantry by purchasing in bulk the foods that are in-season and preserving them for later.

Here are the foods that will be your best buy right now if you hit your local farmer's market this weekend. (This will vary based on where you live.)

▪ Apricots
▪ Asparagus
▪ Bananas
▪ Beets
▪ Garlic
▪ Green Beans
▪ Lettuce
▪ Mangos
▪ Mushrooms
▪ Onions and Leeks
▪ Peas
▪ Pineapple
▪ Radishes
▪ Rhubarb
▪ Spinach
▪ Strawberries

Bon Appetit! 
Lisa and Daisy

https://madmimi.com/p/78ef1a?fe=1&p...6209-1130a2212940a7740834a378840881733b264fa0


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

We have a local farm down the road that sells their produce on site. This time of year, they specialize in strawberries, so we buy many flats of them. My wife doesn't have time to put up jams & jellies now so she freezes them for later. The trick is to lay them in a single layer on a cookie sheet covered with wax paper and freeze overnight. Then you take the individual frozen berries & put in gallon zip lock bags & freeze those for later use. Much better & cheaper than anything you will get in the stores.

We do the same with our blueberries & blackberries that we grow ourselves. So all year long, we have great berries, individual frozen, where you open up the bag & take out what you need. Blueberry pancakes are eaten all year long. Last winter, prior to Christmas, my wife took out lots of berries & canned all sorts of jams & jellies for gifts.


----------

